# shield trigger ?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

just bought shields for my wife and I. Mine has a safety( only one left so I took it),hers doe s not. Hers is perfect so far(200 round through each jhp and fmj 110 gr brass). Was shooting mine today and 2/50 times I pulled the trigger, the gun did nothing(not good for a sd gun). I released the trigger and pulled it again(just for the heck of it) and BANG the gun fired.

in addition,since I was upset about this situation described, I dry fired the gun later today with a snap cap. The issue from the range session wa s not there. BUT I was testing the in trigger safety by pulling the top 1/2 of the trigger and 3 or 4 times the trigger pulled back fully even though I was NOT fully on the trigger(disengaging the built-in safety). do I have trigger/trigger safety issues? or is this just weird stuff happening ?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Whatever it is, or isn't, I'd strongly suggest you contact S&W. Great customer service.

It's not doing this is it? https://secure05.lwcdirect.com/fron...inType=skipWelcome&clientID=742&campaignID=63

I don't own one but the tab behind the trigger should not disappear while you depress just the top of the trigger, but it looks like the trigger would come back until the tab hits the frame thus not allowing the pistol to fire.

If you have the thumb safety engaged to safe/up the trigger should not move at all according to the manual.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah, what Denner said. I have the one without the safety, and it does not have any trigger issues.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

denner said:


> Whatever it is, or isn't, I'd strongly suggest you contact S&W. Great customer service.
> 
> It's not doing this is it? https://secure05.lwcdirect.com/fron...inType=skipWelcome&clientID=742&campaignID=63
> 
> ...


Denner

sorry but the link did not work. I have to check about the tab behind the trigger(I did see the recall info but this is a new shield. The recall was for pre 2013 shields I believe).

I am going back to the range to try the gun again today .I did contact S+W about this .

After all the gun without the safety operates perfectly. I do not use the manual safety. I treat this gun like I treat my glock 19. I rely on the trigger safety only(to prevent accidental trigger engagement(snagging)

per usual, your posts hit the spot.

fingers crossed it was just a fluke and does not reappear.

I am anxious to hear what S+W says. I asked if this is something they get asked a lot(indicating another shield issue )


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Yeah, what Denner said. I have the one without the safety, and it does not have any trigger issues.


Berettatoter

I am hoping that the trigger just moved laterally for some reason during the inital trigger push so it did not engage the firing mechanism as it should. It then reset into the proper position and fired. I will check this out at the range this am.

again, during dry fire there was NO issue at all. But during dry firing was when I noticed that pressure could over come the trigger safety mechanism and allow a trigger pull when it should not have. I will be very careful to only contact the trigger above the hinge to verify this and I will repost when S+W gets back to me( and after todays range session ) it is all very strange

thanks


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

There was nothing I liked about the Shield trigger, although mine never failed to fire. I tried several things, but was still not pleased until I installed the Apex sear kit and the 'straight' trigger kit. These two kits make it a $140-$150 fix, even if you do all the work yourself, and bring the total cost of the Shield up to about the same, or more, than it's closest competitors (XDs or Glock 43, in my opinion). Without the trigger fix, I rate it about the same as the original Ruger LC-9, but without the 'magazine safety' that I dislike immensely, and with a more complicated trigger fix.

P.S. If you should elect to install the Apex parts, you can simply leave the manual safety off when you re-assemble it, if you don't want it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Make sure you're. It short stroking the trigger. The reset point is a little put there if you are used to Glocks, 1911s, some Sigs etc with a short reset


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

boatdoc173 said:


> Denner
> 
> sorry but the link did not work. I have to check about the tab behind the trigger(I did see the recall info but this is a new shield. The recall was for pre 2013 shields I believe).
> 
> ...


The link was working for awhile, sorry about that, but it was a link to S&W regarding the recall concerning the tab behind the trigger not functioning properly on certain Shields made before 2013. Here's a youtube version 



 

When you referenced you could pull the trigger fully to the rear by applying pressure only to the very top portion of the trigger(i.e. above the joint) was concerning as I don't believe the trigger is designed to do that. The tab should stop full rearward trigger travel and sear disengagement in the above scenario I would believe.

Perhaps, as VA has mentioned you were possibly short stroking the trigger and did not allow the trigger to fully reset on your first time out.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

update--shot 50 rounds today--no issue
shot 50 dry fire rounds no issue.

I checked and the trigger tab doe s work as it should. The trigger is just not a comfortable one with which to chamber a round and carry that way(for me). NO striker fired guns make me feel like I should carry them with a round in the chamber. They all seem more capable of accidental discharges if the trigger were to be pulled while holstering( cloth binding....)than a DA semi auto or a revolver. This one even more so. Their trigger safety does not seem to prevent trigger movement UNLESS you happen to just push on the top 1/2 of the trigger above the hinge (glock,walther and H+K triggers seem less likely to have issues like I have described) JMHO

per short stroking-- The trigger did not release the action when pulled after the first round wa s chambered. I was not looking for a reset after shooting a round. I just happened to try another trigger pull rather than clearing the round and reloading. I am thinking that the trigger moved laterally prior to being pulled straight back and did not release the striker o nthe first pull.

we will see what S+W has to say

thanks for the replies


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

s=w reply was that the trigger may not have reset properly onc e loaded. Shot my wifes shield today no issues

shot my shield last week again no issues.

I will watch this situation. if it recurs--the gun must be fixed and then I will decide if I want to keep a gun that I cannot rely on--time will tell


note aside: my eaa witness match elite was replaced by EAA instead of making me deal with the issue at hand-- great company--greats ervice


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

it happened again> have shot the shields once week since the initial incident--no issues. Yesterday brought my shield(with the manual safety) to the range. Had one round which did not fire on the initial pull of the trigger. the trigger pull was rough too. I released the trigger and repulled---BANG

S+S mentioned what VAMarine above did about short stroking the trigger,but I pulled the trigger the same way I always do--straight back with even pressure. No offer to inspect and fix i though. just a caution about short stroking. by the way ,it was the second round in the magazine this time. I cannot carry an unreliable weapon. I amy switch to a SA xd-s or walther ccp

any thoughts. I am also thinking of attempting the apex trigger swap. not sure if this gun is worth the effort


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

It's a good pistol, if you can get it like you want it.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

boatdoc173 said:


> it happened again> have shot the shields once week since the initial incident--no issues. Yesterday brought my shield(with the manual safety) to the range. Had one round which did not fire on the initial pull of the trigger. the trigger pull was rough too. I released the trigger and repulled---BANG
> 
> S+S mentioned what VAMarine above did about short stroking the trigger,but I pulled the trigger the same way I always do--straight back with even pressure. No offer to inspect and fix i though. just a caution about short stroking. by the way ,it was the second round in the magazine this time. I cannot carry an unreliable weapon. I amy switch to a SA xd-s or walther ccp
> 
> any thoughts. I am also thinking of attempting the apex trigger swap. not sure if this gun is worth the effort


I would return the pistol to S&W before you spend hundreds on another pistol.........all the M&P pistols have a pretty simple trigger system ,you may just have an issue of improper assembly or a defective part.


----------

